# Lithuanian: Vieną kartą...



## clatterbucket

I have no idea what language this is. I would be very greatful if someone could tell me what language it is and translate it to english for me.

Thanks in advance 
viena karta...karta seniai seniai
gilioje melynoje juroje gyveno undine, kuri turejo noustabias zydras akis, aukso sirdi ir siel-tokia silta, kad ji galejo atnesti pavasari i ziemos sirdi


----------



## Kassikakk

Well, in fact it's Lithuanian. Sounds like a beginning of a fairytale. Some corrections first:

Vieną kartą...kartą seniai seniai gilioje mėlynoje jūroje gyveno undinė, kuri turėjo nuostabias žydras akis, aukso širdį ir sielą tokią šiltą, kad ji galėjo atnešti pavasarį į žiemos širdį.

The translation goes more or less as follows:

Once... long long time ago in the deep blue sea there lived a mermaid who had amazing blue eyes, heart of gold and such a warm soul that she could bring the spring into the heart of winter.


----------



## clatterbucket

Thanks so much Kass


----------



## deine

Very good translation Kassikakk!


----------



## User1001

Kassikakk said:


> Well, in fact it's Lithuanian. Sounds like a beginning of a fairytale. Some corrections first:
> 
> Vieną kartą...kartą seniai seniai gilioje mėlynoje jūroje gyveno undinė, kuri turėjo nuostabias žydras akis, aukso širdį ir sielą tokią šiltą, kad ji galėjo atnešti pavasarį į žiemos širdį.
> 
> The translation goes more or less as follows:
> 
> Once... long long time ago in the deep blue sea there lived a mermaid who had amazing blue eyes, heart of gold and such a warm soul that she could bring the spring into the heart of winter.



Sveiki! Nesuprantu lietuvių, but maybe this sounds a little bit better in English (please tell me if the meaning has changed *too* much):

Once, a long, long time ago in the deep blue sea, there lived a mermaid who had amazing blue eyes, a heart of gold, and such a warm soul that she could bring the spirit of winter into one's heart.

EDIT: Is the feeling of spring itself coming into the heart of someone during winter, or is the spirit of winter coming into someone's heart in general?


----------



## deine

tspier2 said:


> Sveiki! Nesuprantu lietuvių, but maybe this sounds a little bit better in English (please tell me if the meaning has changed *too* much):
> 
> Once, a long, long time ago in the deep blue sea, there lived a mermaid who had amazing blue eyes, a heart of gold, and such a warm soul that she could bring the spirit of winter into one's heart.
> 
> EDIT: Is the feeling of spring itself coming into the heart of someone during winter, or is the spirit of winter coming into someone's heart in general?


 
It is not about seasons- spring or winter. It is about feelings. That mermaid could make someone feel good, make heart warm, if someone's heart is cold, without feelings.


----------



## clatterbucket

tspier2 said:


> Sveiki! Nesuprantu lietuvių, but maybe this sounds a little bit better in English (please tell me if the meaning has changed *too* much):
> 
> Once, a long, long time ago in the deep blue sea, there lived a mermaid who had amazing blue eyes, a heart of gold, and such a warm soul that she could bring the spirit of winter into one's heart.
> 
> EDIT: Is the feeling of spring itself coming into the heart of someone during winter, or is the spirit of winter coming into someone's heart in general?


 
That is exactly as it was written  in english. A friend of mine had origionaly wrote the piece in english and then in lithuanian, but i had no idea that it was the same piece in another language


----------

